# Ubuntu Multiboot mit Win10 geht nicht + Wlan Karte unter Ubuntu macht Probleme



## Behzad (29. Oktober 2015)

Hey Leute,
ich habe folgendes Problem was ich schnellstmöglich beheben will (wegen der Uni).  Ich will auf meinem Laptop (Lenovo Yoga 13, 1. Gen) Ubuntu und Win10 draufhaben. Im Laptop habe ich zwei SSDs verbaut. 
1. Samsung 128Gb                                     2. Cruacial 120Gb

So. Nun ist Win10 auf der Samsung Platte drauf. Jetzt habe ich es jeweils mit Ubuntu 14.04 und 15.10 auf der Crucial probiert und beide male hat er Win10 nicht erkannt bzw. das GRUB wurde nie beim Start aufgerufen. Es wurde immer die erste Platte in der Boot Reihenfolge gestartet. Im Bios sollte alles richtig eingestellt sein. 
Beide Systeme laufen an sich ordentlich. Jedoch gibt es unter Ubuntu 14.04 und 15 folgendes Debakel:  Meine Wlan Karte verbindet sich immer nur teilweise mit dem Wlan zu Hause. An der Uni (eduroam) klappt es prima. Jedoch zu Hause kann ich nach 30sek die Verbindung wieder trennen, es anschließend wieder verbinden um 30sek Internet zu haben 
Wie es bei anderen Netzwerken läuft kann ich leider noch nicht sagen, da ich noch nicht die Möglichkeit hatte es zu testen. 
Realtek 8723au.

Hinzu kommt mein größtes Problem. Wenn ich jetzt mit Ubuntu runterfahre und den Rechner wieder hochfahre kann ich mit F12 schnell wieder in Bootmenü. Wenn ich jedoch mit Win10 runterfahre dann ändert es sich auf FastBoot und ich komme nicht mehr mit F12 ins Bootmenü. Ich muss einen  Biosknopf (den man nur mit einem Stift berühren kann) betätigen damit  der Rechner direkt in die Bios Optionen kommt. 

Da ich jetzt nicht der oberProfi mit Linux bin bräuchte ich mal eure Hilfe 
Vll kann mir dazu noch einer sagen wie ich es hinkriege das ich von Ubuntu aus, auf die WIn10 Platte zugreifen kann  und falls möglich auch andersherum?!


Kleine Info Nebenbei. Ich hatte bis vor kurzem noch Win8 bzw Upgrade auf Win10 und Ubuntu *14.10* drauf. Da hatte ich keine Probleme. Alles lief wie es sollte. Grub kam beim hochfahren. Wlan musste ich zwar selber manuell installieren aber es funktionierte.


----------



## Abductee (29. Oktober 2015)

Was gibts für Alternativen bei "Boot Priority"?

Gibt es alternative Treiber für die WLAN-Karte wenn du danach suchen lässt?
Läuft bei dir Daheim n oder g als WLAN?

Für das Windows runterfahren würd ich dir empfehlen:
cmd als Admin:
powercfg -h off


----------



## Behzad (29. Oktober 2015)

ok also dein Tipp für WIndows der hat geklappt. Ich kann jetzt immer schnell F12 eingeben.
Komm grade nicht in den Router rein um nachzuschauen (PW vergessen wurde geändert). Aber sobald ich es herausgefunden hab reiche ich es nach. Aber spielt es denn eine Rolle? Unter Ubuntu 14.10 hat es ja auch geklappt :/

Wegen einem alternativen Treiber. Ich weiß leider gar nicht welcher vorinstalliert wurde. Ich habe einen da, den hatte ich auch unter Ubuntu 14.10 verwendet. Würde den wieder reinhauen wenn ich wüsste wie ich den jetzigen rausbekomme. 
Die Alternativen für die Bootp.: nur die zwei Platten


----------



## Abductee (29. Oktober 2015)

Was bei UEFI First gibt es als Alternativauswahl nur jeweils einen Datenträger?
Steht da nicht irgendwas mit Legacy first?

Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen das es Treiberprobleme gibt wenn man n nutzen will, g ist sowas wie Legacy, das funktioniert eigentlich immer.
Wenn das aktuellere Linux/Kernel einen aktuelleren Treiber hat der jetzt halt probleme macht ist das halt so.
Bei meinen Thinkpads wurde auch im alternativen Treibermenü ein anderer Treiber vorgeschlagen und dann hat auch n funktioniert.


----------



## TankCommander (29. Oktober 2015)

Der Grub muss auf die gleiche Platte wo der MBR ist. Den Grub einfach auf der Windows Platte installieren und Ubuntu auf der anderen. 

Dann sollte es klappen


----------



## Behzad (29. Oktober 2015)

achso ja doch da gibt es auch legacy first. Also sollte ich es mal damit versuchen wenn ich das richtig verstehe?


----------



## Abductee (29. Oktober 2015)

UEFI ist bei Linux ein heikles Thema, bei Problemen würd ich das immer deaktivieren.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Oktober 2015)

Bei getrennten Platten brauchst du ja eigentlich gar keinen Grub.
Einfach im Bootmenü die Platte mit dem gewünschten System booten. 

Im Windows 10 den Schnellstart deaktivieren.

Den Treiber für die WLAN-Karte mal in der Treiber Verwaltung suchen. Für die Installation brauchst du dann mal nen LAN.
Ansonsten ne Intel AC 3120 oder 7620 einbauen bzw. einen FritzWLAN Stick verwenden. Die laufen Problemlos unter Linux.
Broadcom und Realtek haben eben nur proparitäre Treiber.


----------



## TankCommander (29. Oktober 2015)

Wenn du den Grub trotzdem für den Multiboot willst

dann gibt unter Ubuntu folgendes ein:  sudo grub-install /dev/sdX


----------



## Namaker (29. Oktober 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Broadcom und Realtek haben eben nur proparitäre Treiber.


Für beide Hersteller gibt es offene Treiber, die von Realtek sind dabei idR besser als die von Broadcom, vorausgesetzt ist natürlich ein halbwegs aktueller Kernel, im Falle der 8723au wäre das >=3.15.


----------



## Behzad (29. Oktober 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Den Treiber für die WLAN-Karte mal in der Treiber Verwaltung suchen. Für die Installation brauchst du dann mal nen LAN.
> Ansonsten ne Intel AC 3120 oder 7620 einbauen bzw. einen FritzWLAN Stick verwenden. Die laufen Problemlos unter Linux..



Die Karte von mir ist leider eine Wifi + USB Karte. So einfach geht das dann leider nicht 
Einen Stick rumschleppen auch wenn es nur ein kleiner Stick ist, will ich eigentlich nicht. Grade wenn ich weiß das es vorher doch alles Prima geklappt hat. 
Ich hab grade noch ein Update mit dem Router hinbekommen vll tut sich jetzt was 

Ich melde mich falls es immernoch Probleme geben sollte.

Danke Jungs


----------

